# spider tortoises



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I would love to get a male and female spider tortoise. Anyone with any for sale please email me. My email is [email protected] Thanks!!!

Jess


----------



## jasso2 (Jun 12, 2008)

they have 6 awesome spiders on kingsnake. i mean they are beautiful!


----------

